# My 2011 Duramax



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

I traded in my 2006 6.0 litre gas for this new weapon. I love the new front end and all the power etc... (bla bla bla) . However if I can't go passed 7km per hour every time it gets cold, and this thing goes in limp mode and on a tow truck to the dealer, what good is this to me or anyone else. THIS UREA (DEF) SYSTEM SUCKS ! this is the 3rd time it is making a trip to the dealer do to the fact it is allergic to the cold. As I am aware the urea is around 65% water based, what kind of heated line is there? and don't think it's any good, I call on-star to run a diagnostics on it.....THEY HAVE NO CLUE.....I call several GM/Chev dealers.... THEY HAVE NO CLUE........Not sure what do to as we have a possible 3cm of snow on the way.... maybe a rocket launcher pointed at the PLASTIC UREA TANK THAT SITS 14 INCHES OFF THE GROUND ON THE PASSENGER SIDE.........this is a big problem...IMO and I don't feel there is much of a support team for this mess, and it is being kept on the down low....WHY ?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I havnt had any problems with mine but I havnt used it much. From what I've read do not fill your tank untill needed to. The heater works a lot more effiecent when the tank is half full.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

What dealer do you use?


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Dave... I am in contact with a few dealers at this point ( need all the help I can get ) I ordered the truck from a dealer up north...and they are great , and now the truck is at a local dealer pulling out all the stops to get me rolling. I just want this unit to work, that is why I purchased new truck,plow and salter. I think the dealers that I have been dealing with can only go by protocol....but at this stage of the game they are telling me all they can do is install more software ! they are putting in program number 3.....and they said there is 9 in total.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Are you getting messages that your exhaust fluid is low?

That is the issue I've been having with mine... three times now. Message in the DIC tells me I'm low on fluid, when the tank is nearly full... add fluid, the message does not go away. Regardless of the DEF level, if the message does not reset, the truck goes into limp. My dealer just resets the message and I go on my way. I've never had it actually go into limp mode, but I have a friend whose truck did. The dealer promises me that it's a software thing, and that GM is working on a re-flash for the vehicle's computer. 

Another interesting note, is that I had a jug of the fluid in the back of my truck and it was 4 degrees out, and the fluid was not frozen the least bit. I realize that because of your location, the temps you're dealing with are much more extreme than what we see here. My dealer did tell me the same thing that JD Dave said... only fill the tank part way. The heater is more efficient when there's less fluid to heat.

It's beyond me why the level of the tank cannot be monitored at any time... kinda like a fuel gauge. It would make more sense to me, rather than a series of messages which send you scrambling to get fluid in the thing.

Go to Dieselplace.com. and do a search on the subject. There's a bunch of reading there on the problems they're having with the system.

Other than that, I still love the truck! Thumbs Up


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

That stinks. Are you pluggin in at night?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

mycirus;1210711 said:


> That stinks. Are you pluggin in at night?


Although it is good to plug it in at night, the block heater is just that... nothing to do with the DEF system.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

*repliy*

I still love the tank for now...lol but when you got clippers and lake affect flurries hitting home in 6- 10 hrs and all you can do is vent on plowsite...I am certain that you can see why i would think of that rocket launcher I mentioned before. As far as plugging it in, no I don't have a problem she turns over with lots of cranking power, big alternators, I ordered this truck the way I wanted it, it was not just a stocked unit, Z71 silverado, leather, rear sliding window, Bose stereo system, I picked the 397 hp motor the list is endless......so as you can see, I had high expectations for this truck....at 82,000.00 for truck, western wide out and electric air-flow salter which is another topic of conversation, the dealer that did the install on the plow and salter is no longer in biz after i was told they got bought out !...Nice- as you can see my plan of avoiding headaches and down time of getting NEW equipment is not working to well at this time.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

mikegooseman;1210731 said:


> I still love the tank for now...lol but when you got clippers and lake affect flurries hitting home in 6- 10 hrs and all you can do is vent on plowsite...I am certain that you can see why i would think of that rocket launcher I mentioned before. As far as plugging it in, no I don't have a problem she turns over with lots of cranking power, big alternators, I ordered this truck the way I wanted it, it was not just a stocked unit, Z71 silverado, leather, rear sliding window, Bose stereo system, I picked the 397 hp motor the list is endless......so as you can see, I had high expectations for this truck....at 82,000.00 for truck, western wide out and electric air-flow salter which is another topic of conversation, the dealer that did the install on the plow and salter is no longer in biz after i was told they got bought out !...Nice- as you can see my plan of avoiding headaches and down time of getting NEW equipment is not working to well at this time.


Trust me... I understand where you're coming from. I've been frustrated and stressed out with the issues I've been having too. It's never a good time to have issues during the winter.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks cubicinches, and your right, I asked the dealers about plugging it in, and they all say it has nothing to do with the DEF system, plugging it in just keeps the anti-feeze warm ! I wish it would keep the urea warm also...lol and to answer your other question, the display lights up like Las Vegas casinos telling me its low and it will self distruct soon etc...LMAO sorry I have to keep laughing about this to keep me focused, no time to get angry.. tymusic


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Just FYI... the dealer called now and said that he has several trucks getting towed in the last few hours....ALL WITH THE SAME PROBLEM....WOW


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Well after a full day at the dealer they managed to reset the computer....WITH NO GUARANTEE IT WILL LAST TONIGHT ! I was told that a tech that works at GM out of Windsor (I think) was going to bring new software in the morning, to rectify this problem. I did mention that if this unit crashes down on me tonight.....I am done ! out of biz before I even get started....great :crying:


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

EFI will fix that


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

mikegooseman;1210753 said:


> Just FYI... the dealer called now and said that he has several trucks getting towed in the last few hours....ALL WITH THE SAME PROBLEM....WOW


That's probably a good thing for all of you , more likely to get a GM rep involved and more help . Good luck


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

Guess they didnt do cold weather testing on the fluid system


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

IC-Smoke;1211566 said:


> EFI will fix that


X2, buy another vin# matched PCM and download a good EFI live tow tune, use the EFI live to shut down the DPF too. Best thing to do is buy another exhaust and remove the stock. This will bring you fuel milage back up, no SES lights, and no limping. But if you have to take it to the dealer you have to put it back to stock.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Mike, I am sorry to read about all your problems. You rely on that truck heavily. Buying a new truck and to still have a fear of breakdown/non performance is terrible. Good luck with the repair/fix and please keep us posted on what GM has to say about all this. I am very glad I did not order a new Duramax for 2011.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Holy crap!
f'n GM

Another reason to not buy a diesel..mine is giving me grief. 10hrs at the dealer and still counting. EGR plugged. 2nd time in 3 weeks the cel came on. Truck has always gotton dissmal mpg and now this.

Next truck =Gas 6.2L ford most likely.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

That sucks Mike. Seems like all these new emmisions crapolas they are putting on the trucks are causing more issues then what they are worth,,whether GM or FORD.


----------



## canadiantowman (Sep 10, 2008)

EXR;1215853 said:


> Holy crap!
> f'n GM
> 
> Another reason to not buy a diesel..mine is giving me grief. 10hrs at the dealer and still counting. EGR plugged. 2nd time in 3 weeks the cel came on. Truck has always gotton dissmal mpg and now this.
> ...


Like I said in your other post, you idle the truck too much.We have 40 of them with dpf and egr and we only have problems with the guys that idle them.

Also if gm did not take the egr tube out to clean it you will always have this problem until they take it out and clean it the right way.They also have the right not to cover this under warranty and after 6 or 7 times you will need to replace the egr tube $$$$.

If you don't care about the warranty anymore cut off the dpf filter and chip it.
we have done that to 4 trucks and they work just amazing now


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

*def*

Did I miss something Canadiantowman ?? How can you say that these trucks are not supposed to Idle too long ( just asking ) If the vehicle is not running how can the heater in the urea tank work or the heated line for that matter ?? No dealer out of the 3 that have been assisting me with this problem have mentioned anything to do with your statement, Actually they are saying the complete opposite, make sure the truck is full of fuel and as soon as the temp drops lower than -12 to -15.....LEAVE IT RUNNING ALL NIGHT !! LOL
I am not sure who to listen to anymore....Off....On...Off....On... 
However, please keep the advice and/or tips coming, thanks..


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

IC-Smoke;1211566 said:


> EFI will fix that


EFI live has a long way to go on the 11 trucks and it isn't even released to the public yet. Plus I would get the truck running right before I screwed with anything after market. I'm very fluent in EFI live as that's what I run in my pulling truck. My work trucks stay stock because they are meant for work and stock means they are more reliable. Our DPF trucks have never caused us any problems. I'm wondering if my 11 is better off because its parked inside. Its never been back to the dealer. Touch wood.


----------



## canadiantowman (Sep 10, 2008)

mikegooseman;1220596 said:


> Did I miss something Canadiantowman ?? How can you say that these trucks are not supposed to Idle too long ( just asking ) If the vehicle is not running how can the heater in the urea tank work or the heated line for that matter ?? No dealer out of the 3 that have been assisting me with this problem have mentioned anything to do with your statement, Actually they are saying the complete opposite, make sure the truck is full of fuel and as soon as the temp drops lower than -12 to -15.....LEAVE IT RUNNING ALL NIGHT !! LOL
> I am not sure who to listen to anymore....Off....On...Off....On...
> However, please keep the advice and/or tips coming, thanks..


The other guys truck is pre urea, these trucks are not meant to idle. you need to bump up the idle, the soot builds up in the dpf and the more it idle's the worst it becomes.once the dpf fills up then the egr tube starts to plug up.if you idle you truck you need to run them hard for a while to get the exhaust hot to burn out the crap.
This is what my dealer has told me and showed me paperwork from GM.we do have 4 2011 with urea tanks but none are on the road yet still in paint and waiting to get lettered.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

The Duramax supplement to my owners manual for my 2011 does say to avoid prolonged periods of idling. Mine does sit and idle alot this time of year, it's sorta un-avoidable for me. But then again, I pound the piss out of it when I drive it... so, hopefully all is good.


----------



## canadiantowman (Sep 10, 2008)

Best thing to do is order the high idle switch.

just like he cab lights don't ever buy them from gm.there is better and cheaper out there.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

GM pulled the egr cooler off and cleaned the lines last week. Runs wayy better now.
I stopped idling the truck last month..since then I turn if off whenever I jump out to shovel a sidewalk or whatever burns a few mins of time.

My warr is up next summer..im going to get a egr blocker and remove the dpf...until then I will try to avoid plugging it up


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

*Def..*

Well it has been a while ......and today I was told GM has a fix for this Urea/freeze problem. They stated that up until this point the heater in the urea tank would only stay on for just over one hour....(70 min) and now with the latest software it has increased by a huge margin, 300 minutes ! ( 5 hours ) They stated this will make a huge impact on this system to work, and not freeze up, my only concern is that this sounds like a huge improvement, however that is only when the truck is on, and there is power, that is the only downfall , as I already explained to them that I have left the truck running all night on several occasions this winter and fuel is being wasted (only at my expense of course)..... oh and as it was mentioned before this set up is not meant to stay idled at long periods of time for it will plug up the exhaust!!!! fix one problem........and create another !


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

mikegooseman;1245313 said:


> Well it has been a while ......and today I was told GM has a fix for this Urea/freeze problem. They stated that up until this point the heater in the urea tank would only stay on for just over one hour....(70 min) and now with the latest software it has increased by a huge margin, 300 minutes ! ( 5 hours ) They stated this will make a huge impact on this system to work, and not freeze up, my only concern is that this sounds like a huge improvement, however that is only when the truck is on, and there is power, that is the only downfall , as I already explained to them that I have left the truck running all night on several occasions this winter and fuel is being wasted (only at my expense of course)..... oh and as it was mentioned before this set up is not meant to stay idled at long periods of time for it will plug up the exhaust!!!! fix one problem........and create another !


So what's going to happen when you drive the truck for 6hrs?


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

JD Dave;1220651 said:


> EFI live has a long way to go on the 11 trucks and it isn't even released to the public yet. Plus I would get the truck running right before I screwed with anything after market. I'm very fluent in EFI live as that's what I run in my pulling truck. My work trucks stay stock because they are meant for work and stock means they are more reliable. Our DPF trucks have never caused us any problems. I'm wondering if my 11 is better off because its parked inside. Its never been back to the dealer. Touch wood.


 I think your right Dave.... the truck being inside was a great help, Thanks Doug and Vince for letting me use your shop..:salute:


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

*2011*



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1245314 said:


> So what's going to happen when you drive the truck for 6hrs?


 You mean 5hrs... hopefully nothing bad...lol all they said was after that time frame (300 min) the little heater in the tank will shut off.


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

i took a ford power stroke training course on this new system for diesels.. the tech said at least once a month drive it like a rental car to avoid thos regen mode burn offs... but like the other guy said efi and get rid of that exhaust


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm glad I have my old rattling Cummins. No DPF, no EGR, no urea, no emmisions crap what so ever. 

I just get to deal with the POS Vp44 injection pump. But that's all been upgraded now.... so now my cheap dodge interior is falling apart instead.


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

Interesting Feedback here. I am in the heavy truck industry with over 3000 trucks that i have control over in my district.. The 70 min that gm had was mandated by the EPA. With the Urea freezing they set the heater / default the no urea would be needed for 70 minutes until it wramed up. so the added time is a good thing. Additionaly this also rolls to the heavy truck side, We have the same issues. however i have the new fords and gm,s as well. 

The sad part here is.. business,s and private owners really need to think long and hard if they really need a diesel, The new technology isnt condusive to idle and maintenace cost are through the roof. and the EPA isnt done yet.. 

For example Freightliner has a gas engine option now for there customer truckS like bread trucks etc.. that engine is the 6.2 GM.. I have atleast 10 of them hitting my fleet next mont.. 

All in all. I am a diesel gut but if you dont really work the diesel and get it hot . You really need to think twice.. because, gm, ford and dodge are having issues and they arent going away anytime soon.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

mnglocker;1247465 said:


> I'm glad I have my old rattling Cummins. No DPF, no EGR, no urea, no emmisions crap what so ever.
> 
> I just get to deal with the POS Vp44 injection pump. But that's all been upgraded now.... so now my cheap dodge interior is falling apart instead.


 So how much are you asking for the dodge ?? lol :laughing: I can fix the interior with a staple gun !!


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

dmax08;1247520 said:


> Interesting Feedback here. I am in the heavy truck industry with over 3000 trucks that i have control over in my district.. The 70 min that gm had was mandated by the EPA. With the Urea freezing they set the heater / default the no urea would be needed for 70 minutes until it wramed up. so the added time is a good thing. Additionaly this also rolls to the heavy truck side, We have the same issues. however i have the new fords and gm,s as well.
> 
> The sad part here is.. business,s and private owners really need to think long and hard if they really need a diesel, The new technology isnt condusive to idle and maintenace cost are through the roof. and the EPA isnt done yet..
> 
> ...


Agreed. I am going to have to think long and hard for my next pickup whether or not it is worth it. At this time I do not see myself buying another diesel, but I was skeptical over the LMM and now own one. Time will tell with the LML. I learned my lesson with my 03 6.0L diesel regarding first year models. Hopefully all gets better for the OP with the LML as time goes on.


----------



## Sybran (Feb 1, 2006)

I have had the same problems with my 2011 sierra, I have been to the dealer 5 times now for this DEF issue. I am on re-program number 6 (or E2 as GM calls it) that was done last week this was supposed to be the fix but once again they are wrong, as of yesterday they apparently have a new fix coming for Apr 1. They are hoping for mother nature to help them out so they have the summer to fix the issue. I have also been told that they are working on a program or fix for plow guys. When you have your plow on it restricts air flow and the engine is running to hot thus turning the heater off before the programmed time has expired. The computer thinks that the outside temp is above 0 so there is no need to turn it on. My dealer and I have asked GM if we can modify my hood so the fake breather on top of the hood actually breaths rather then for show. The other issue is that the sensor that reads the DEF level freezes or malfunctions then when you do have to refill the tank it doesn't register without dropping, draining and re programming system. I am at the head of the pack at my dealer with this issue I have talked to my dealers rep and it seems like they are just waiting for the winter to pass so they will have time to sort out the issue. I'm slowing working my way up the food chain at GM until I get some answers like the rest of you I can't be without my truck.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

*2011*

Hey Sybran... I hear what your saying..... and they don't have a perfect fix as of yet, but one thing I noticed in your post was you mentioned that the plow was restricting air and the heater would there for shut off. According to what they have done to my truck the plow has nothing to do with this problem ( just saying ) and I have had now 8 soft ware programs flashed into my computer, and now they finally said with this last one they did that even when the truck is OFF the heater will come on every 70 minutes to keep it warm, and the less fluid that's in the tank the better off you will be . It has been minus 21 with the wind chill, and I will go outside shortly and start my truck......lets see what happens, will keep you all posted and I thank everyone for all the feed back....


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Has anyone looked at just deleting the system? By doing so should help mileage and resolve all you problems. I know there are kits to do it.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

mikegooseman;1245313 said:


> Well it has been a while ......and today I was told GM has a fix for this Urea/freeze problem. They stated that up until this point the heater in the urea tank would only stay on for just over one hour....(70 min) and now with the latest software it has increased by a huge margin, 300 minutes ! ( 5 hours ) They stated this will make a huge impact on this system to work, and not freeze up, my only concern is that this sounds like a huge improvement, however that is only when the truck is on, and there is power, that is the only downfall , as I already explained to them that I have left the truck running all night on several occasions this winter and fuel is being wasted (only at my expense of course)..... oh and as it was mentioned before this set up is not meant to stay idled at long periods of time for it will plug up the exhaust!!!! fix one problem........and create another !


You could get a plug in style magnetic oil pan heater for your UREA tank. They make a small one for small engines, might be the trick to get it started in the freezing cold.

KATZ also makes a heating pad that you can adhere to the tank and just leave it on there constantly.

What kind of stress is going to be put on your charging system when the heater on the truck is going on every 70minutes?


----------



## matzke3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Its not specific to gm. The def systems for all med/heavy duty makes is similar. Its extremly flawed technology in my opinion. Knowledge of these systems on a dealer level is very limited. Too when I worked for a heavy truck dealer we went tough a series of online slide programs and tests. Thats it. Nothing hands on.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

mikegooseman;1210731 said:


> I still love the tank for now...lol but when you got clippers and lake affect flurries hitting home in 6- 10 hrs and all you can do is vent on plowsite...I am certain that you can see why i would think of that rocket launcher I mentioned before. As far as plugging it in, no I don't have a problem she turns over with lots of cranking power, big alternators, I ordered this truck the way I wanted it, it was not just a stocked unit, Z71 silverado, leather, rear sliding window, Bose stereo system, I picked the 397 hp motor the list is endless......so as you can see, I had high expectations for this truck....at 82,000.00 for truck, western wide out and electric air-flow salter which is another topic of conversation, the dealer that did the install on the plow and salter is no longer in biz after i was told they got bought out !...Nice- as you can see my plan of avoiding headaches and down time of getting NEW equipment is not working to well at this time.


HAHAHHA could have bought yourself 3 5.9 Cummins Dodges and not had any problems for the same price.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

IC-Smoke;1211566 said:


> EFI will fix that


As of last week EFI still did not have support for the 2011's :{
I want to order a new gmc but not until we can ditch the dpf/UREA...


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

JDiepstra;1266474 said:


> HAHAHHA could have bought yourself 3 5.9 Cummins Dodges and not had any problems for the same price.


Well I don't know about buying 3 of them...lol but for sure a skid or a backhoe ! lmao Thumbs Up


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh no the local dodge guy has made his return. Now we will constantly year how great his cummins is, etc. Dude if you got nothing worthwhile or helpful to say here, don't say anything. Go play with your friggin cummins with the other dodge boys in the proper place


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1266831 said:


> Oh no the local dodge guy has made his return. Now we will constantly year how great his cummins is, etc. Dude if you got nothing worthwhile or helpful to say here, don't say anything. Go play with your friggin cummins with the other dodge boys in the proper place


Hey wow a little touchy eh? Unlike you, Mike seemed to appreciate my joke. Take a chill pill dude.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

JDiepstra;1266474 said:


> HAHAHHA could have bought yourself 3 5.9 Cummins Dodges and not had any problems for the same price.


You mean he would not have any problems after he spent 10-15k on 3 built transmissions for the dodges lol
Robert


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

rob_cook2001;1267025 said:


> You mean he would not have any problems after he spent 10-15k on 3 built transmissions for the dodges lol
> Robert


Thats pure ignorance right there. Or, a joke. Im not sure which.


----------

